

Show HN: TwLng.com – Tweet with more than 140 characters - twlng

TwLng.com is a side project that lets users tweet with more than 140 characters.<p>I wanted to experiment with Google&#x27;s PHP AppEngine runtime and am using the awesome PHP-GDS [1] library as an API to the Google DataStore.<p>Feedback and ideas for how to take this further would be appreciated :)<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tomwalder&#x2F;php-gds
======
twlng
Clickable: [http://twlng.com](http://twlng.com)

------
gashokvr
Ability to embed links will be useful for marketers

------
motyar
Example link at bottom is broken

~~~
twlng
Thanks now fixed.

